# Sand and Gravel Forums Or Concrete and Asphalt recycling Forums



## pigseye (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, great site, with lot's of helpful info, I was wondering if anyone here had ever run across any sand and gravel forums or concrete and asphalt recycling forums, just curious, thanks in advance for your replies.

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

We have a *Concrete & Paving* forum on this site but that's all I know of. It's listed as a sub-topic of *Specialty Trades*. We move these topics to the front page after they get 2K posts and some good activity.

It's hard to have an active forum if you get really specific such as 
"concrete and asphalt recycling". Maybe I'm wrong but if there was one where that was the only topic I doubt it would get enough traffic to sustain itself. Who knows.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

P-G,

I have not come on one. Maybe in one of the sites for a magazine for those types of work might list one.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats funny. Soon enough though forums on recycling concrete and blktop will be all the rage!!!!! I'm just babbling semi-incoherently here but, it's funny how in a state such as MN. This is an important topic. The only way to get a really good base (C-5) is by recycling! And you must recycle your concrete and blktop . Whereas, down here in dixie......ok....maybe not dixie but....(you would think), recycling is....."sumthin for them cityfolk". Case in point, Last week i was sent to a small bridge job northwest of the St.Louis metro. It's a basic tear down the old bridge, build a newer bigger one. Mind you, it's a small bridge (beams probably span around 100ft maybe less, but not one load of concrete (from the end bents or deck) was hauled off. we widened the roadway on each side with all the concrete from the deck and end bents. If you tried to bury that stuff in the manner in which we did.. up north!! Big fines!!!! Makes me curious to find out what it's like in other states.


----------



## pigseye (Feb 7, 2007)

That's exactly it Matt, I mean the company I currently work here in Minnesota for has mountains of rubble to recycle that resemble small ski slopes, that's really how my recycling interest started, just curious what other's think. By the way thanks Nathan, I was just fishing anyway trying to see what else was out there regarding such a new subject maybe in time we'll see more discussion here about it.

Paul

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, as interest grows we can make it a sub topic of the *Concrete & Paving* forum.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pig, who did you say you worked for?? My opinion I guess, since I've seen it both ways is, recycling and the rules in place for it such as in MN are the way to go. The Class V base that can come out of recycling concrete and asphalt in my opinion is much better than a 1" minus you would get from a quarry. Another thing Pig.....do you not find it odd that with all the recycling that has to be done up there, there is only 1 contractor that soley crushes (Intex).


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Paul,

If you are seeing mountains of the stuff, I don't think it will be good to get into. Just like the cardboard recycling industry, too mush product and there is no money. Back in the early 90's I use to sell used cardboard. I could actually have guys pick it up from stores for free and we even bought bales of it from supermarkets and resold them to the plants for a profit. Only took two years before the bottom dropped out because too much used cardboard was coming into the market. 

Here in NY, at least where I am, all the major highway projects use the concrete and blacktop they remove to expand the roads. At the very least they grind up the blacktop to remake road base. I do know that out here most blacktop plants will accept used blacktop for a price. Then they grind it up and make road base and sell it back to you.


----------



## pigseye (Feb 7, 2007)

Matt I work for Midwest Asphalt Corp, and yes Intex is huge, Fratallone has done some crushing for us and there are other small outfits out there, that we've hired to help us get caught up on our crushing as well. Yes I do agress that the Class 7 recycled base is at times much better than limestone, water roll it, perfect, I prefer to work with it over anything else. My thoughts were more toward a small mobile spread, tracked crusher and tracked screen but maybe that's a pipe dream as well.


----------

